# Off-Topic >  Kudos to Jon

## mklotz

Let's all give Jon a big high five for so quickly sanitizing the mess left by the porn merchants. I must say that I've never been involved with a forum where the moderator is so on top of all the details.

----------

DIYSwede (Jul 25, 2019),

Jon (Jul 25, 2019),

olderdan (Jul 25, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 26, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Agreed. Jon is one dynamite moderator. With a property [HMT.net] to keep safe, he's looking out for the 16 odd thousand of us too!

----------

